# hermit crab ?



## vic2367 (Jul 23, 2010)

ok ,,this might seem like a silly question but here goes

ive seen hermit crabs sold at fairs in the tiny tank , with no water in them ,,are these the same as salt water hermit crabs ?


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

no different but having a bowl of salt water in their tank does benifit them but they also need a bowl of fresh water.


----------

